
Robinhood Desktop – Open Source - sagiv3
https://www.stockstalk.club?source=hn
======
JustFinishedBSG
> Built on top of Electron

> Fully Native

I don't think that's the commonly accepted definition of Native

------
cdurth
Why does this require an account other than robinhood?

------
frenchie4111
Does it / Will it support options & crypto?

~~~
sagivo
It supports any stock you have on Robinhood so once you have crypto on
Robinhood it will show it too.

------
billconan
does it have realtime chart?

~~~
sagivo
Right now it has real-time tickers. For charts to work I need to find a good
reliable real-time historic data as Robinhood does not provide history as part
of their API, still looking on it.

------
sagivo
Author here, I wrote Robinhood for desktop out of the necessity of staying up
to date with my Robinhood investments.

It's open source -
[https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk](https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk)

Like you, I spend most of my day in front of a computer and I need a quick way
to see how my Robinhood portfolio is doing.

StockStalk will show you your status on the mac bar (green/red) and click on
the tray will show you how each stock is doing. I also plan to allow buy and
sell directly within the app. This way there is no need to check your phone
all the time and get notified via desktop notifications on sharp changes. At
the moment I have a mac and windows versions but linux is coming soon.

Important to notice that no sensitive information is sent to anywhere. the
credentials are all stored locally and sync directly with Robinhood API.

Take a look and tell me what you think. Hope you'll find it useful as it's for
me.

~~~
treydey
I'm reading your TOS right now. I'm not well versed with this type of jargon
but what is this [https://www.fancyhands.com](https://www.fancyhands.com) ?
Also, from the privacy policy, it seems like you'll be able to sell anonymous
data. How "anonymous" would this be?

------
misha213
Great, now i can see how badly i'm doing all the time

